# Disney themed Father/Daughter Dance



## Katekins13

Hi everyone!

I'm getting married in December and as I was trying to think of a great Father/Daughter dance, it occured to me that the one thing that my father and I really share and connect with is our love of Disney.  That being the case, I'd love to have our dance be Disney-themed.

Does anyone have any suggestions?   I'm finding it harder then I thought because a lot of the songs I've found suggested (by doing a google search) are more husband/wife sounding and just not sure would be appropriate...or, it's a song that I can't seem to find in print or on Itunes!

Any suggestions would be wonderful! (Oh! BTW - When you wish upon a star is a great song, BUT it was my first husband's and mine wedding song..so it's out..lol..)


----------



## Experiment_626

Well, in the film it was mother-to-son, but how about "You'll Be In My Heart," from _Tarzan_? It certainly fits just as well as a more broadly-interpreted parent-to-child song.


----------



## santadog

"second star to the right" or "baby mine" could work

or, if you don't mind contemporary stuff "I Will Go Sailing No More" or even "You've Got a Friend in Me" could work (I'm a single dad, with a daughter: and that's one of her favorite songs to sing when we go to WDW)


----------



## tweedlemom

'Candle on The Water"--Pete's Dragon, 'Best of Friends'--Fox and the Hound, "Zip a dee doo dah"--Song of the South and also "Little Wonders" (These Small Hours) by Rob Thomas from Meet The Robinsons.  Lyrics are beautiful!  Good luck!


----------



## j&j620

Experiment_626 said:


> Well, in the film it was mother-to-son, but how about "You'll Be In My Heart," from _Tarzan_? It certainly fits just as well as a more broadly-interpreted parent-to-child song.



That would be my suggestion as well. 

You could consider "When She Loved Me" if you want everyone in the room to cry!


----------



## Fantasmic23

I third "You'll be in my Heart" from *Tarzan*!  

"We are One" from *The Lion King *would work, too.

Not a Disney song, but there's also *"Cinderella"* by *Steven Curtis Chapman*.  You can listen to the video here (with lyrics):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUk5SZ18WhY


----------



## Rose DiVerona

Fantasmic23 said:


> I third "You'll be in my Heart" from *Tarzan*!
> 
> "We are One" from *The Lion King *would work, too.
> 
> Not a Disney song, but there's also *"Cinderella"* by *Steven Curtis Chapman*.  You can listen to the video here (with lyrics):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUk5SZ18WhY



Now I'm tearing up. My parents made me a picture slideshow set to music for my high school graduation, and one of the songs in it was "Cinderella." I love that song, and I would recommend it unless your song absolutely must be Disney.

If so, I'd go with "You'll Be In My Heart." I am also a big fan of "Candle on the Water" (unfortunately, it was one of my parents' wedding songs, so I doubt it can be my father-daughter song when I get married).


----------

